# Glowing water poison pool...



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Just a note to us all - be careful what chemicals you use and where! No special effect is worth making people sick.

Seems a couple ladies were suffered eye injuries from swimming in a 'black light reflective' pool. The article goes on to talk about 'toxic chemicals' though never really mentions what they are. I suppose even detergent would hurt if in your eyes. 'Toxic' is really a pretty wide definition...table salt has roughly the same toxicity as some pesticides on the market.

Here is the article...but read it with a grain of salt [oooohhh...OK that was pretty bad! ]

http://www.nypost.com/p/news/local/...tm_source=OutbrainArticlepages&obref=obinsite


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The language is definitely lurid. For all anyone knows, the toxic chemicals might have been detergent with phosphates or RIT whitener.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Yup, pretty vague. And if the pool in question was the one in the picture, maybe there was more "toxic" in it than we care to know,


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Ewwwww.. I would never put my bits in hot water that other skanky people's bits are in....Staph Infection Stew. Ewwwwwwwww....and they put their faces in!!?? (gag)


----------



## Saturday8pm (Sep 5, 2012)

Not to be a Danny Downer, but ... this reminds me of FraKing.


----------

